# Colby Classic 5th Annual Breast Cancer Shoot Jan 20th , 21st - official thread



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Colby Classic 5th Annual Breast Cancer Shoot
Jan 20,21 2012

Proceeds to Canadian Breast Cancer Foundation. Over $27,000 raised so far

Lets all help cure breast cancer

Shooting Lines:
Friday night Jan 20th, anytime after 6 pm open line
Saturday Jan 21st, 

1st line shooting starts at 9:45 AM
2nd line shooting starts at 12:15 PM
Minimum Donation 20$

Register early, we filled up very quickly last year!!


Format:
60 Arrows Vegas style 3 spot counting X's as 11's
X - Challenge - Corporate Sponsors for every X you hit

Shoot off 2:30 
1st round : top 16 Women
2nd round : top 16 Men


email : [email protected] 

Gilles

I'll do my best to update the list

Friday - anytime after 6 pm

1 - Melissa M
2 - Micheal M
3 - Mike Barreca
4 - shawn G
5 - rae S



Saturday 9:45
1 - Matt Tyhurst
2 - Louigi M
3 - philippe S
4 - Charles CC46
5 - Jim c 1
6 - Jim c 2
7 - Jim c 3
8 - Jim c 4
9 - Jim c 5


Saturday 12:15

1 - Sean McKenty 1
2 - Sean McKenty 1
3 - Sean McKenty 1
4 - Sean McKenty 1
5 - Sean McKenty 1
6 - Sean McKenty 1
7 - April W
8 - Rob Clozza
9 - Cryspin D
10 - Ashlee T
11 - Kevin H
12 - Andrew F
13 - Craig V 1
14 - kurtis h
15 - David Maich
16 - Robbie Nott
17 - Sergei VOLZHANIN
18 - Rob Wardlaw
19 - Katari Vrakking
20 - Christopher Perkins
21 - Katie Roth
22 - Rich Roth
23 - Andrew westbye
24 - Dan Dodge
25 - Jason Doupe
26 - Andy 3-d
27 - #1 Hogger
28 - Usa1
29 - Usa2
30 - Usa3
31 - Usa4
32 - Stan


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Nobody has anything to say?

I'm looking forward to it again this year, and hope to actually shoot well for a change. Started the year out right today with a 299/300 at Caledon. Problem is, I'm using skinny arrows and only got 12X - anyone want to lend me about 4 27XX series arrows I can use for this one shoot, earn more money for the Cause?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I have some 2712's


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm excited...but having a hard time finding any where indoors to practice!!!! I shot outside yesterday....but I did not shoot a 299/300!!!! That's good shooting Stash!

Can't wait to get down there and watch some great shooting!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

JDoupe said:


> I'm excited...but having a hard time finding any where indoors to practice!!!! I shot outside yesterday....but I did not shoot a 299/300!!!! That's good shooting Stash!
> 
> Can't wait to get down there and watch some great shooting!


Watch?? participate and do the best you can!!.. it's that easy.. if you come down the night before you can "warm - up" at the bow shop even though some will be shooting their scores. 

I have a few spots left in the PM and 10 or so in the AM.. can you pass the word to fill the place up?

Gilles


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Ummm, Gilles, Jason_* is*_ registered. 

Like a lot of us, we're going to shoot our arrows but also watch some _*great *_shooting. There's some high-power talent signed up. I want to see Dietmar kick his little apprentice's butt this time.  and see if Dutchie and Big F still got it from last season.

I also want to see a Tyhurst vs Clozza matchup. Shut at least one of them up for a while. 

We also have to take Crispin's outer-10 advantage away.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Stan, Dietmar will be at Nimes, Clozza can't make it.. that leave Christopher Perkins consistently shooting 300 30x's..mmm , 2nd spot is up for grabs.. 

see you in 3 weeks.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

I leave for Cuba on the 21st. So I miss this one and the OAA 5 spot.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

That's too bad Dave. I really enjoyed shooting with you last year. Now that being said......I'm o.k. with your score not being there.......

Enjoy Cuba!!!!!!

P.S. - I shot a 300 tonight. It took me 42 arrows...does that still count as a 300?!?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

that's awesome J, keep it up.. 18 more days.. maybe get that count to 30! kind of cold -20 to shoot spots, can you shoot out the kitchen window?

BTW, we still have spots available , 2 in the PM and 10 or so in the AM, pass the word, this is a wonderful shoot and wonderful fund raiser as well.

Gilles


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

ontario moose said:


> Stan, Dietmar will be at Nimes, Clozza can't make it.. that leave Christopher Perkins consistently shooting 300 30x's..mmm , 2nd spot is up for grabs..
> 
> see you in 3 weeks.


Sure Gilles...leave second spot for me...shooting a 200 with a lucky hit on the x...:tongue:

Andy

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

There might be a spot or two up for grabs.. anything to happen. 

sent you a PM about the hotel room

Gilles


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Gilles,

What is the min donation in order to get a tax recipt? Also, what all do we need...just the address and name?

Please let me know as I have a couple donations dependant on that.....


Doupe


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey Jason....why dont you think about staying over on Saturday night instead of that crap drive home on saturday night....Tinker, Nuge, Danny and my self are staying

Andy


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

JDoupe said:


> Gilles,
> 
> What is the min donation in order to get a tax recipt? Also, what all do we need...just the address and name?
> 
> ...


I thought it was 20$, but I'll find out and repost. Name and address is what you need yes.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Both Saturday Lines are now full , 5th year in a row.. wow.. 

Friday night is open

Gilles


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Who do we make the donation cheques out to?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

I'll find out.. probably Canadian Breast Cancer Foundation.

Gilles


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Is there a updated participant list?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

This is only Saturday. I didn't keep list for Friday as it's an open line

9:45:00 12:15:00
Matt Tyhurst	Sean McKenty 1
Louigi M	Sean McKenty 2
Angus Sean McKenty 3
Charles CC46	Sean McKenty 4
Jim c 1 
Jim c 2 
Jim c 3 April W
Jim c 4 Norm N
Jim c 5 Cryspin D
Kevin H Ashlee T
Joss Web	Tinker
Daniella Web	Andrew F
Charles F	Craig V 1
Dave Clayton	kurtis h
Kelly C David Maich
Andrew W	Robbie Nott
Ashley G	Sergei VOLZHANIN
Morgan M	Rob Wardlaw
USA1 Katari Vrakking
USA2 Christopher Perkins
USA3 Katie Roth
Bruce Savage	Rich Roth
Denise D	Nuge
Tall guy	Dan Dodge
Bun Lum	J	ason Doupe
Will Jolee	Andy 3-d
Denis D #1 Hogger
Sean D Nigel
Bruce Cull	Darcy dauther1
Kevin Xbow	Darcy Dauther2
Spencer
Stan


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

This should be worth a few bucks for the cause.http://www.archersofcaledon.org/index.htm


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

there are still a few spots left for the AM(9:45) line as I've had a few cancellations. Lets pack this place .

Gilles


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Gilles,

Still need to know who to make Cheques out to. I have a couple of people looking to donate with cheque as payment.

Doupe


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm still waiting for a call back.. I'll see what I can do .. sorry I never did the money thing. as silly as it sounds you can make the check out to the Bow Shop and they will get a receipt , I guaranty. You can call and put the money on your credit card too. 

but I'll find out though..


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Not nearly as much chatter about this upcoming event! 

I thought there would be more smack talk....

Tell you what....I will start it off!!!

Who thinks Dan Dodge can shoot a 300 if I'm shooting Left handed right in front of him?

Wait....are you allowed to play defensive archery in this whole indoor game?

Nevermind then........

Looking forward to seeing some of the guys I met last year!!!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

My CXL 's have Pro Points and you remember what happen the last time Jason.LOL


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yea, Yea I remember!....I can't afford a repeat of that!

Can I use Rage Broadheads? ...or maybe some of those new turkey broadheads! If so, I think I can cut enough lines to get close to the 300 mark.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

JDoupe said:


> Not nearly as much chatter about this upcoming event!
> 
> I thought there would be more smack talk....
> 
> ...


Just eat lots of garlic on the drive thereukey:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I see Perkins is selling a bunch of stuff in the Classifides.....maybe he's getting out of archery before next W/E?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Either that or Purolator just showed up with this year's supply of goodies from the sponsors.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Damn it! I guess you're probably right.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Someone better bring Bruce a scarf to keep his chin warm.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

So...how does the shoot off work. Top 16 line up and shoot a couple of ends...top half go on? ..and again, and again until the lsat person is left?

I just want ot know how many arrows I'm going to have to shoot to win this thing!!!!!:wink:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

JDoupe said:


> Not nearly as much chatter about this upcoming event!
> 
> I thought there would be more smack talk....
> 
> ...


How much are you willing to donate to the cause Jason??
Danny is staying at my place Friday night before the drive down...and anything can happen..:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::wink:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

You do what you have to do! I'm guessing he will out shoot me even if he only has half his senses anyways....but it certainly would be more entertaining!!!!!!!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

JDoupe said:


> So...how does the shoot off work. Top 16 line up and shoot a couple of ends...top half go on? ..and again, and again until the lsat person is left?
> 
> I just want ot know how many arrows I'm going to have to shoot to win this thing!!!!!:wink:


I think last year it went like so:
Top 16 shot a 6 arrow match high score winning, bracketed 1v16 2v15 and so on
Winners moved on to shoot another 6 arrow match high score, bracketed accordingly
Then the final 4 were ranked 1-4 based on score through the two matches (I think)
Then it was a shoot up 4v3, winner vs 2, winner vs 1 with 9 arrow matches


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

...so You're saying I just have to shoot 84 X's in a row to win this thing outright.....or at least tie with Perkins!


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Gilles,
Not like you don't have enough to do.... but, I was thinking it would be nice to have some of those stick on name tags so we could do our name and also our top-secret AT code-name and know whose/who?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Engine10 said:


> Hi Gilles,
> Not like you don't have enough to do.... but, I was thinking it would be nice to have some of those stick on name tags so we could do our name and also our top-secret AT code-name and know whose/who?


:thumbs_up


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Everyone knows who you are Shawn...


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

You aswell Andrew. Two long hairs in discuise.:wink:
Just trying to fit in


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Does that mean I have to put my real name above my AT Handle?

So much flying under the radar.....


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

What kinda scores made the top 16 last year?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

DXTCLUE,

I don't remember...but they count 11's for the X's.....so remember that when someone on here pipes in.

I too would like to know what the scores for the top 16 were.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Iam thinking over 600 then.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd only be guessing...but I'm guessing there will be a 605-615 cut off for the top 16. I knkow there are a few guys who shoot 300's pretty regularly with out counting the 11's.....and there will be quite a few good shooters there.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Around 630 should be good. 640 or more should be safe!


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

That seems a little high but there is names on the list I dont know. I guess we will see saturday.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Names like Bow bandit? He shoots alright...I guess...for a guy from Southern Ontario.
:wink:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey J. I think i hit 625 last year but i cant remember what i had for breakfast


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Hi, I thought the cut off last year was 615. which translates to 590 outer 10 with 25'x just to give you an ideal. Without Dietmar coming this year, I still think this year's will bring most of the best target shooters we've ever had. We have Dan and his gang from the East and Sean and his gang from the west. Blake and Jason holding up the north and that hotshot kid from Athens might make the top 10, can't remember his name off the top of my head. ;0)

either way I'm very proud again with a few days to go about the day we will be having. 

BTW, I had 2 cancels for the PM line if you know somebody at the last minute that would like to come out.

There might be an opportunity to buy yourself into the shoot off too!! so come prepare for a possible shot in the 1-16 round against the top spot.(still thinking about this, but bring some cash!!)

Gilles


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

If I get to shoot from 10yd I might make the top 20.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I am putting my money on Perkins.Let her ride.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

The 3 names that stick out to me are Chris P- Andrew F- Craig V.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey Dan, what has been your average this year so I know how much to practice  It may be the Perkins show again but you never know when a blind squirrel finds a nut! There has been a few top contenders knocked off at this event in the past. It should be a fun time! Maybe a 3D guy or two can have a good showing. See ya there.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

that's what I want to hear!! I do hope the snow holds up , last year was brutal. Took Rob Clozza a month to get home.. or was that 5 hours.. anyway..


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Bring your arrow lube, folks...the downstairs butts are brutal on carbon arrows.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*X count*

X count is at 95 cents right now!

Gilles


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I have shot this PSE 5 times at leagues and the second time out it 300 with 24x's with CXL Pro 350.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Bow bandit said:


> Hey Dan, what has been your average this year so I know how much to practice  It may be the Perkins show again but you never know when a blind squirrel finds a nut! There has been a few top contenders knocked off at this event in the past. It should be a fun time! Maybe a 3D guy or two can have a good showing. See ya there.


I have shot 5 rounds with this PSE and the second time out it was 300 with 24x's with CXL Pro 350's.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice! Should be some good rounds then. The shocking part is did you say you are back to PSE.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

He had to post it twice to rub it in.....I know I can get 24X's....but it will take me both rounds to get it!!!!!!

$.95 per X...that's awesome!!!!!!


Gilles....it took me a long time to get home if I remember.......but I will do it it again and again!!!!!! Looking forward to it!

Anyone grabbing a bit afterwards? Would love to stop for a quick bite to eat on my way out of town.......Maybe we can get a few people together?


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

I thinks thats the plan Jason...to grab a bite after.....we are staying over night so we might grab something else :beer::beer::beer:
Its a long drive back for you...Why dont you think about staying too


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

3--D.....I'll grab a bit to eat with you lads....and maybe even watch you down a pop or 7....but I do have to get back.

Will chat to you on Saturday....


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Bow bandit said:


> Nice! Should be some good rounds then. The shocking part is did you say you are back to PSE.


Yes PSE .


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Would love to try this but work keeps me here.So if i understand this 600 is a perfect score with a X counted as an 11 over and above.This could make a 660 if all 60 Xs are hit.Is this right?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes you are right.CK


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't shoot it but I can help in a small way.I have faith in our guy's from this area and will sponsor both Mr. Dodge and Mr. Perkins with a dollar a point over the 600 points.Hope this keeps you on your toes Dan. I also challenge others out there to do the same.Let me know how much it will cost me after the shoot guy's.Good Luck.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice CK. Thks


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

crkelly said:


> I can't shoot it but I can help in a small way.I have faith in our guy's from this area and will sponsor both Mr. Dodge and Mr. Perkins with a dollar a point over the 600 points.Hope this keeps you on your toes Dan. I also challenge others out there to do the same.Let me know how much it will cost me after the shoot guy's.Good Luck.


wow charles that is so nice of you!! thank you.. scores will be posted and will let you know. 

Gilles


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Dan....you can have my X's!!!!!

Very nice Charles. Wish you were going to be there in person.

How about you sponser me $1 for every point under 600!:wink: It shouldn't cost you that much.....


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

If i did that Jason you might not show up just to beat Danny lol.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey Jason, bring your dollars , there might be a chance to buy your way into the shoot off!!.. for the right price!

Gilles


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Anyone wanting to go for a bite after Gilles knows this GREAT place called The Daily Grill!!LOL


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Gilles,

You say that like you know already I won't make the top 16!!!

Like Bow Bandit said.....maybe some of the old 3D'rs will do alright......

..either way...I'm excited to watch some great shooting on Saturday.....


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

I heard 3Ds are good for one shot.:wink:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

insert foot in mouth here.. I didn't mean it that way.. see you Saturday.. 



JDoupe said:


> Gilles,
> 
> You say that like you know already I won't make the top 16!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yea...I knew what you ment...I just wanted to stick it to ya!!!!

See you on the W/E.......


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh ya! it's on like Donkey Kong now! your going down in the finals Dodge you and me! All of these pleasant posts are getting boring  let the smack begin boys after all it's all in good fun. Your turn Stan I know you want to! Let me have it the finals are way more fun with a little friendly rivalry. I heard Perkins is going to shoot nano's to make it fair for you Jason


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

perkins can shoot nanos and still hand it to everyone.

im just happy to shoot


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok Your banned! That does not count as smack down.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

little bird told me you are shooting a scope now bandit.
and been shoot indoors a bit. may be some others bringin it.

smack talk aside,its great to get everyone in one spot for some seriously fun shooting!

Cant wait


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok who's been spying on me! I might be able to shoot a 605 or something like that. It's hard shooting more than one arrow at a time. He Jason where is Orton I expected him to chime in here. I think this will be a very interesting shoot, anyone know the American crew coming?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

USA Jeff, Sam and Sam's man are coming. 

Bow Bandit, we're putting you in the women's pool this year so you can get spanked by Fiona again!!

if you don't know Jeff. 119X at US Nationals 5 spot to win and Vegas in shoot off 899 to win in BHFS too!!. has made the finals at LAS a few times..

I'm excited to see all coming out.. 

G


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Now that's the spirit! Revenge would be good so I could make that go away or would it


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

thanks Gilles. I didnt want to be the to mention the spanking:dontknow:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

shakyshot said:


> little bird told me you are shooting a scope now bandit.
> and been shoot indoors a bit. may be some others bringin it.
> 
> smack talk aside,its great to get everyone in one spot for some seriously fun shooting!
> ...


Blake is shooting a scope now....???..His eyes are getting like the rest of us old 3Ders!!

LOL..sorry Blake but it happens to the best of us...or worst of us...LOL :wink:
See ya there Bud...Bringing something new?? like maybe Insane CPXL? that maybe Tinker can shoot into some thing hard?? other than a target..

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

No my eyes are still good, just messing around with something new. I probably still shoot a pin better. Hey Gilles can you hold your finger on the x for me so I know where hit. I won't miss I swear


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Blake, I hear you have been shooting some very good scores recently. I hope you shoot well on the weekend and chalk up as many Xs for the cause as possible.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

whatever it takes.. I'll aslo draw whatever picture you want on the target too!..


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Slapping Blake around was fun but the PeeWee girl last year put up a much better fight


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Stash said:


> Blake, I hear you have been shooting some very good scores recently. I hope you shoot well on the weekend and chalk up as many Xs for the cause as possible.


I am going to try! Some days are still better than others, lets hope mr Hyde shows up.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

FiFi said:


> Slapping Blake around was fun but the PeeWee girl last year put up a much better fight


Now that's more like it! I felt that one. Ok since we are in different classes this time what do you say out of you and me the shooter with the lower qualifying score puts up an extra 10 or 20 bucks to the cause. A friendly wadger for the cause.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Bow bandit said:


> I am going to try! Some days are still better than others, lets hope mr Hyde shows up.


Don't you mean Ms. Hyde?

Had to get in on the smack talk some how!!!!!!!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Bow bandit said:


> Now that's more like it! I felt that one. Ok since we are in different classes this time what do you say out of you and me the shooter with the lower qualifying score puts up an extra 10 or 20 bucks to the cause. A friendly wadger for the cause.


Hey now, that peewee girl was no slouch, she took out Rae if I remember correct.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Blake....how about you give me 2:1 odds on beating you in the qualifing rounds.

You throw in $20, I put in $10....winner get's their name on the Tax receipt!!!!!!

You've seen me shoot.....you know it's going to a good cause! Win / Win situation.......

How's that for some smack talk!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmmmm? Sounds like a set up!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Get some sleep Blake you are going to need it.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

No set up........just money going to a good cause......and a tax receipt to the highest shooter between us!:angel:


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

The weather looks good, maybe a few scattered flurries.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

I say Crispin is in the final 4.. he's shooting average 590 big 10 and with the fingers handicap of the big 10 being 11, that 650!!.. so eat your Wheaties!!

yes the weather is perfect..


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

But the weather man can be wrong everyday and still get a pay check at end of the week. LOL


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

FiFi said:


> Slapping Blake around was fun but the PeeWee girl last year put up a much better fight


Both are back this year too!..


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Bow bandit said:


> Now that's more like it! I felt that one. Ok since we are in different classes this time what do you say out of you and me the shooter with the lower qualifying score puts up an extra 10 or 20 bucks to the cause. A friendly wadger for the cause.


how much you goning to spot me Blake after I'm just a girl eh


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

packed house tonight , I think over 30 shot tonight.. 

see you all tomorrow.

Gilles


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Gilles,
Just checking to see how the evening went.
I'm here at work till tomorrow morning then will blast home, do barn chores and head to Kitchener. 
Looking forward to seeing everyone......Angus


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Hi Angus, packed house last night.. it's going to be another awesome turnout 

see you in a few hours

Gilles


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Why are you posting on AT at 4:49am? You should be getting some sleep - you have a tournament to run in the morning!

On the road in an hour...looking forward to it.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

gILLES cHRIS rAE Mellisa and the rest other the gang of volunteers Thanks for making this another great day I had fun shooting visiting with old friends and catching up on news I hope the totals were bigger then last year because it goes to a great cause Keep those cupcakes away from me next year please they were fantastic


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

This shoot gets a 10 out of 10. Had a great time.:thumbs_up


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Just mae it back home!!!! Roads were good the whole way. Thanks to Gilles and everyone who helped put this on.

I guess I've got some work to do....but watch out next year.........!!!!


Good to see every one again. I really do love getting to meet and know different people from different diciplins in the archery community here in Ontario!!!

Congrats to Sam, Fiona and Raechel and to Cristopher, Andrew, and Blake. Great shooting. It is always a pleasure to watch talent like that do their thing!!!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Had a great time,very well orginized .Charles will be making a $85 donation.Thks


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I just wanted to say a huge "THANK YOU" to all the talented and generous archers that came and made this shoot what it is. I don't want to list all who helped out at our club for fear that I could omit anyone. This isn't about us at all. This is all about how loving and giving archers and their supporters are! Over $10,000 for a one day shoot???? Unheard of! I am so thankful, proud, and blessed to be a part of this every year. I don't want to point anyone out but we did get a great donation idea from the guys at The Archers Nook in London. They put on a one day tournament a couple weeks ago. There were no prizes... no high payouts... just come shoot what you have. We had a shoot off at the end for bragging rights. Jim C ran the shoot and they (Richard and George) donated the entire proceeds from that shoot to our shoot. They had people that couldn't come or wouldn't come to Colby Classic come to shoot at their local club to raise money for this great cause. We are limited to about 100 people at Colby. I thought this was a great way to add more people to our family of caring archers. If anyone has ideas to continue this upward spiral of giving please don't hesitate to contact me.

God bless and Thank you again,

Chris Priester
[email protected]


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Well done Dan and Chris. Can some one PM me with the information as to where and whom to send cheque.
Cheers Charles


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

thanks a bunch Charles, you can call the bow shop and ask to talk to Micheal Martin. If he's not in, have him return your call. He has set up donations forms and an account that you can pay by credit card.

the number is 1.866.257.7271

Gilles


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, once again it was a successful outcome - a huge THANK YOU to all who pull this event off without a hitch. You go above and beyond. Well done.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Are there any final numbers yet on what Bruces beard was woth and daily total Scores from the shoot off sorry I didn't stay wanted to get part way home before dark maybe next year I will get a room and stay over:darkbeer:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

might be a few days. 10,000$ total.. don't know the number of x's a. I'm hoping somebody took a picture of the board with the numbers.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Had a great time again....fun shooting with the guys i did....and they even put up with me and Spencer being so quiet down at the end of the line........lol

Thanks again

Andy


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Here are some pics of the score board.At the top of pic #1 you can see it says 1705 Xs .


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Lets try again.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Lets try aga






in


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Pic#2


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Pic #2


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Pic #3


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Pic #4


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

That X count was not updated. I was there for most of the shoot off's (...as I did not participate.... ) and I remember when it was updated. I don;t think any of the Shoot off's were included in that number. If they were, it was only the first round of the Women's shoot off.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

JDoupe said:


> That X count was not updated. I was there for most of the shoot off's (...as I did not participate.... ) and I remember when it was updated. I don;t think any of the Shoot off's were included in that number. If they were, it was only the first round of the Women's shoot off.


yes, the shoot off is not in there.. it's added in after.. maybe 100 extra?

G


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1675502&p=1063115360#post1063115360


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

I took those pics the shoot off was still going on.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

1860 X's I think.... Not to sure.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yea...most of them yours!!!!! 

Good luck in Vegas! Keep it up........


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

XXX_Shooter said:


> 1860 X's I think.... Not to sure.





JDoupe said:


> Yea...most of them yours!!!!!
> 
> Good luck in Vegas! Keep it up........



He's gotta get past Lancaster first...


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Folks....

Just wanted to let you know... sounds like our infamous Bow Shop webmaster is posting pics up on Facebook over the next while... please check there for shots from the shoot


----------

